# Windy Redfish



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Tim and Ihad been planning another trip onhis next visit to Panama City. Well, he and his wife are down for the week andI called himup yesterday and says I'm getting off at 1 so be ready! We launched at St. Andrews next to Uncle Erine's around 2 and head to West Bay. It was very windy and the Bay was choppy to say the least. We fished a flat that only produced one Trout. We poled over a couple of good fish, but due to the wind and stained water it was very tough to see the fish. We run across the bay to fish some docks and try and get out of the wind and It paid off! We got on a good trout bite andI lost a really nice Trout right at the boat doingmy best B.A.S.S. imitation... :biglaugh: After a few more Trout we find the reds! 

This guy ate a Catch Jr. working it right around the surface.









Igot a nice one on a Bone colored Spook. Can't beat Reds on Topwater!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

I must agree on top water reds nothing better.Thank you for the report and nice catch & :takephoto


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

That spot looks very familiar....:nonono


----------

